

US's IBM supercomputer overtakes Japan's Fujitsu as world's fastest  - tpatke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18457716

======
ColinWright
In case anyone missed it, here are a few more reports of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125840> (bbc.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126713> (washingtonpost.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127060> (eweek.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127543> (patexia.com)

